# Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?



## Forellenzemmel (5. Juni 2009)

Uneingeschränkt JA.

Angeln und Naturschutz (Naturliebe) bedingen sich geradezu, würde ich niemals im Entferntesten in Frage stellen.

Beim Lesen verdammt vieler Beiträge hier im Anglerboard (die ich jetzt nicht gesondert aufführen möchte) habe ich allerdings eher den Eindruck, da laufen wildgewordene Handfeger zum, an und ins Wasser. Da geht es um Fisch pur (nicht unbedingt zum Verzehr) - und das light (jaja, die Natur in all Ihren Facetten) fängt nicht mals beim Fisch an. Da wird mit Boilies angefüttert, bis der Tümpel vor Überdüngung abstirbt und last not least wird der Karpfen nicht mal entnommen. Da wird in ein biologisches Gleichgewicht eingegriffen, alles an Wasserpflanzen (den Begriff "Kraut" hab ich eh nie verstanden) zerstört - aus dem einleuchtenden Grunde besser Angeln zu können... Da wird an einfachen Baggerseen ein Technisches Know How aufgefahren, welches der NASA zur Ehre gereichen würde - allerdings kaum einem Fisch ne reele Chance läßt.

Jeder nach seinem Gusto, aber so gehts doch wirklich nicht.

So ein kleiner Leitfaden könnte doch durchaus von den Mods des Anglerboards vorangestellt werden - ich weiß schon, würd nix nützen#c.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Anemone (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Hm, meinst du nun das ökologische Gleichgewicht der Gewässer oder soll man die Frage breitgefächert verstehen? 

Ich steh nicht aufs Karpfen- Angeln und kenne mich daher mit den "Gepflogenheiten" in der Hinsicht nicht besonders gut aus. Auch wenn die Sache mit den Boilies mehr als verständlich ist.(... und ehrlich gesagt, kann ich ganz persönlich die Intention von C&R- Anglern nicht nachvollziehen.) 
Aber was mir zu dem Thema sofort einfällt ist der ganze Müll, den man immer und immer wieder von anderen Anglern einsammeln muss. Das hat auch nichts mit Naturschutz zutun. Es ist wirklich :vund ich frage mich immer wieder, wo das Problem liegt seinen Angelplatz sauber zu verlassen. 

Desweiteren kann ich bei gut jeder zweiten Angelsession irgendeinen Angelkollegen sehen, der sich um Naturschutz 'n feuchten Dreck schert oder solche, die anscheinend noch nie was vom Tierschutzgesetz gehört haben.#d
(Aber das sollte man keinesfalls pauschalisieren!)

Es liegt einfach an der Einstellung jedes Einzelnen zu diesem Thema. 
Ich gebe Dir aber recht, dass das wohl nicht viele interessieren wird. Diejenigen, die du mit deinem Trööt gezielt ansprechen willst, werden das hier gepfelgt überlesen und diejenigen, die genauso denken wie du, werden sich auch genauso darüber aufregen. Aber was das am Ende faktisch bringt... 

 Ob nun Gewässerqualität, Überfischung, Umweltverschmutzung oder sonstwas- für mich gehören Angeln und Naturschutz jedenfalls definitiv zusammen! Egal in welcher Hinsicht. 

LG|wavey:


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Ich kann der Anemone  nur Beipflichten.
Ein jeder hat in der Fischerprüfung auch was über Gewässerkunde und Naturschutz gelehrnt.
Auch deshalb ist die Prüfung eingeführt worden. Jeder Verein schreibt sich die Hege und Pflege seiner Gewässer auf die Fahne.
OK
Fangen will auch jeder, aber der Preis muss bezahlbarsein und bleiben. Ein sich selbst reprudizierendes Gewässser ist der Traum. Darum der Besatz, aber auch mit Arten, die unterstützt werden müssen.
Die ganze Karpfenszene bewegt sich eh in einer Grauzone.

Und das Thema Müll am Angelplatz ist einen eigenen Trööt nicht wert.
Säckeweise Konserverdosen werden an unseren Gewässern gesammelt von den Kids der Jugendgruppe.
Ravioli und Bratwurst sind Köder für welche Fische?????????????????


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Angler sind genauso sehr oder wenig Tierschützer wie jeder andere Mensch. Oder anders gesagt, nur dadurch dass man angelt ist man kein Naturschützer. Die Sünden der Karpfenangler aufzuzählen heißt auch nur die halbe Geschichte zu erzählen. Regenbogenforellenbesatz, Schwarz- oder Streifenbarsche aussetzen, der Spinnfischer der zur Brutzeit unbedingt die Brutzonen der Wasservögel befischen muß usw. Die kleinen und großen Sünden sind vielfältig. Und da war auch noch was mit dem ersten Stein werfen. 

Vom Grundsatz her sind wir Angler in allererster Linie Naturnutzer, selbst wenn wir uns so " schonend " wie möglich in der Natur bewegen. 

Um sich " Schützer " zu nennen, reicht es nicht sein eigenes Verhalten so zu steuern, dass man nichts kaputt macht. Seinen Müll wieder mit nach Hause zu nehmen ist kein Naturschutz. Das ist bestenfalls neutral. Schützen heißt doch, aktiv etwas zu tun, vor Schaden zu bewahren oder zu verbessern. 
Und das sind, nicht nur im Bereich angeln, eher Ausnahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Angler heucheln wenigstens oft nicht so wie viele "spendensammelnde Schützer"....


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler heucheln wenigstens oft nicht so wie viele "spendensammelnde Schützer"....


 
Zumindest kriegen Angler kein Geld für´s heucheln.


----------



## Anemone (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angler sind genauso sehr oder wenig Tierschützer wie jeder andere Mensch. Oder anders gesagt, nur dadurch dass man angelt ist man kein Naturschützer. Die Sünden der Karpfenangler aufzuzählen heißt auch nur die halbe Geschichte zu erzählen. Regenbogenforellenbesatz, Schwarz- oder Streifenbarsche aussetzen, der Spinnfischer der zur Brutzeit unbedingt die Brutzonen der Wasservögel befischen muß usw. Die kleinen und großen Sünden sind vielfältig. Und da war auch noch was mit dem ersten Stein werfen.
> 
> Vom Grundsatz her sind wir Angler in allererster Linie Naturnutzer, selbst wenn wir uns so " schonend " wie möglich in der Natur bewegen.
> 
> ...


 

Naja, ich finde wenn man präventiv handelt, sprich man es für selbstverständlich hält z.B seinen Müll mitzunehmen *plus* den total versifften, verdreckten Angelplatz eines Kollegen aufzuräumen, dann definiere ich das auch als Naturschutz. (Oder das Gewässer von gestrandetem Müll zu befreien, etc...)
Muss Naturschutz denn bedeuten, dass man nur schon vorhandene Mängel beseitigt? Ich muss kein GreenPeace 
T-Shirt tragen um auf meine Umwelt zu achten und sie zu respektieren...
Nein, ich finde, sich im Vorhinein schon naturgerecht zu verhalten trägt auch zum Naturschutz bei. Deshalb lauf ich aber auch nicht durch die Gegend und brüste mich als Naturschützer. |uhoh: Ich halte sowas für selbstverständlich- nicht nur für Angler! Aber ich denke, gerade Angler sollten ein Auge mit darauf werfen wie ihr Gewässer und das Drumherum aussieht... auch im eigenen Interesse. 

Das verstehe ich persönlich (als nicht-Mitglied eines Angelvereins) zumindest unter dem Pflege- und Hegegedanken und ich bin froh, wenn ich einen - zugegebenermaßen recht kleinen - Teil dazu beitragen kann meine Natur zu schützen. Denn dann kann ich sie ja auch gut "nutzen" .

Fazit: Ist der Naturschutz nicht Einstellungssache? Ich muss in keinem "Ökoverein" sein, um auf meine Umwelt zu achten. Aber ich weigere mich strikt dagegen nur ein Natur_nutzer_ zu sein. (Fällt das jetzt unter "heucheln?"|kopfkrat )

Oder sehe ich das jetzt total falsch?

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Anemone schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde wenn man präventiv handelt, sprich man es für selbstverständlich hält z.B seinen Müll mitzunehmen
> 
> Selbstredend *sollte* das selbstverständlich sein.
> 
> ...


 

Solche Diskussionen treffen übrigens selten den Kern, bzw. die Ursachen. Natürlich ist Naturschutz eine Einstellungssache. Aber die Einstellung wächst aus Wissen bzw. Nichtwissen. Wenn ich z.B. die Kenntnisse über unsere Natur bei den jüngeren Generationen ansehe ( mit sicher vorhandenen Ausnahmen ) so kann ich nachvollziehen, dass dort das Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge und die Folgen möglicher Eingriffe vollkommen verloren gegangen sind. Ansonsten könnte es eine ernsthafte Diskussion z.B. über das auswildern nicht einheimischer Fischarten erst gar nicht geben. Die Natur ist heute für viele eher ein Fun-Park. Hauptsache da ist was grünes ( aber bitte keine Brennesseln ) und das Wasser ist ( optisch ) sauber. Möglichst keine Insekten, schon gar keine die stechen, massenhaft Fische aller Art und Größe, ein Parkplatz in erreichbarer Nähe und schon ist die Natur in Ordnung. 

Das gibt wesentlich mehr Anlass zur Sorge, als eine weggeworfene Madendose.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Natur ist heute für viele eher ein Fun-Park. Hauptsache da ist was grünes ( aber bitte keine Brennesseln ) und das Wasser ist ( optisch ) sauber. Möglichst keine Insekten, schon gar keine die stechen, massenhaft Fische aller Art und Größe, ein Parkplatz in erreichbarer Nähe und schon ist die Natur in Ordnung.


 
Der Gute Ralf#h, versteht es auch in diesem Fall wirklich auf den Punkt zu kommen!
Leider hat er Recht @Anemone. Da kannst Du gern und so oft Du möchtest den Dreck anderer entsorgen - bringt eigentlich gar nichts, höchstens was zum persönlichem Seelenheil. Müll, Dreck, Verhalten am Wasser, Waidmännischer Umgang mit den Kreaturen, etc. - das liegt in der persönlichen Sichtweise des Einzelnen.
Bloß - @Anemone @Ralle: Wieso ging das früher (gar nicht sooo lang her) verflucht gut? Meiner Meinung nach war der "Spaßfaktor" so ein Nebentrieb beim Angeln. Heute wird der "Spaß" gesucht und beim Angeln gefunden, leider, mit dem verantwortlichem Umgang mit unserer aller Natur nicht wirklich in Einklang zu bringen. Ich werde nun aber auch nicht die "Kiddys" (sorry, liebe Jungangler#h) verfluchen - dieses Problem gibt es in allen Altersklasssen. Irgendwie hat die Welt sich weitergedreht - komischerweise ohne das der Einzelne die Welt (Umwelt) "mitdreht".

Schade...

Stefan


----------



## hans albers (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

moin

also ich muss leider durch selbst erlebtes sagen,
dass viele angler sich leider gar nicht 
waidgerecht,naturverbunden,oder vernünftig in bezug 
auf zb.müll, anfüttern etc. verhalten..

da kann man viel drüber spekulieren, 
aber ich rede von persönlich erlebten.
(abknüppeln , was geht, die bierdosen ins wasser,
tonnen von futter, den angelplatz vermüllt zurücklassen etc..)

ist sozusagen leider auch ein spiegel unserer gesellschaft,
hauptsache ich habe meinen spass, was geht mich der rest an ;+?



> Angler heucheln wenigstens oft nicht
> so wie viele "spendensammelnde Schützer".


sorry thomas ,aber das sehe ich auf jeden fall anders
(hab ich die rosarote brille vergessen ??)

greetz
lars


----------



## antonio (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Der Gute Ralf#h, versteht es auch in diesem Fall wirklich auf den Punkt zu kommen!
> Leider hat er Recht @Anemone. Da kannst Du gern und so oft Du möchtest den Dreck anderer entsorgen - bringt eigentlich gar nichts, höchstens was zum persönlichem Seelenheil. Müll, Dreck, Verhalten am Wasser, Waidmännischer Umgang mit den Kreaturen, etc. - das liegt in der persönlichen Sichtweise des Einzelnen.
> Bloß - @Anemone @Ralle: Wieso ging das früher (gar nicht sooo lang her) verflucht gut? Meiner Meinung nach war der "Spaßfaktor" so ein Nebentrieb beim Angeln. Heute wird der "Spaß" gesucht und beim Angeln gefunden, leider, mit dem verantwortlichem Umgang mit unserer aller Natur nicht wirklich in Einklang zu bringen. Ich werde nun aber auch nicht die "Kiddys" (sorry, liebe Jungangler#h) verfluchen - dieses Problem gibt es in allen Altersklasssen. Irgendwie hat die Welt sich weitergedreht - komischerweise ohne das der Einzelne die Welt (Umwelt) "mitdreht".
> 
> ...



das ist meiner meinung nach wie in allen (vielen) bereichen in der kommerzialisierung begründet.
schaut doch mal die angelindustrie an, was da jedes jahr neu auf den markt kommt oder wiedererfunden wird.
es gibt doch kaum noch (oder gar keinen) bereich mehr, wo auf teufel kommraus immer mehr geld "verdient" werden soll(muß).

antonio


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> also ich muss leider durch selbst erlebtes sagen,
> dass die meisten angler sich leider gar nicht
> ...


 
Die MEISTEN Angler? Da muß ich wiedersprechen! Das würde heißen, deutlich über 50%... Nene, ich würde nicht behaupten, das Drei von Vier Anglern gar nicht wissen was sie tun... Das mag regional (Vereinsgewässer, Puffs, usw.) eventuell mal vorkommen - aber bitte jetzt keinen Generalverdacht! Es werden wohl eher die Ausnahmen sein, welche sich über Gesetz und Moral stellen...
Aber wohl nicht die MEISTEN.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## limpwrist (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

DAs geht doch alles schon mal in die richtige Richtung. Ich habe schon oft versucht mit dem ein oder anderen Tread, darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass dieser ganze Komerz und vor allem die Gutgläubgkeit an Technik, nicht nur die Umwelt, sondern auch uns MEnschen zerstört.

Diese Versuche werden dann meist relativiert. Es will ja niemand bei sich anfangen.

Viele bekannte Philosophen haben vor 300 Jahren schon beschrieben, wie weit wir uns von unserer "Natur entfremdet haben". Natur ist auch für die meisten Angler nur noch die nette grüne Außenwelt. Keiner versteht es mehr, Natur als einen Teil von uns zu betrachten.

Und somit ist das Vermüllen ein eher kleiner Teil des Problems. Es reicht ja auch nicht mehr "nur angeln" zu gehen. In einem aktuellen Bericht der RUTE UND ROLLE oder BLINKER sieht man einen sogenannten "Angelprofi auf dem Boot sitzend, seine Ruten im Wasser und auf seinem Schoß einen Laptop.
Der passende Spruch dazu....."so ist man immer up to date".

Noch mehr Missachtung kann man der NAtur eigentlich nicht mehr entgegenbringen. Die Menschen sind mittlerweile so weit entfehrnt von einem gesunden NAturverständniss.

Gute NAcht


----------



## hans albers (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Die MEISTEN Angler? Da muß ich wiedersprechen! Das würde heißen, deutlich über 50%... Nene, ich würde nicht behaupten, das Drei von Vier Anglern gar nicht wissen was sie tun... Das mag regional (Vereinsgewässer, Puffs, usw.) eventuell mal vorkommen - aber bitte jetzt keinen Generalverdacht! Es werden wohl eher die Ausnahmen sein, welche sich über Gesetz und Moral stellen...
> Aber wohl nicht die MEISTEN.



..hast recht ,
wohl nicht die meisten,
aber verdammt viele...

(veilleicht bin ich bei negativ-beispielen aufmerksamer)

greetz
lars


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Naturschutz eine Einstellungssache. Aber die Einstellung wächst aus Wissen bzw. Nichtwissen.





Morgen Jungs,

das scheint mir der entscheidende Gedanke bei der ganzen Sache zu sein.
Denn viele Angler haben das Wissen, das sie zumindest in Potentia zu Naturschützern qualifiziert.
Aber auch da muss man trennen. Wer vor allem in Anglerurlaube fährt und ständig "fremde" Gewässer aufsucht, handelt zwar nicht unlauter, ist aber zweifelsfrei kein "Naturschützer". Dafür ist das ganze viel zu sehr auf das Ziel "Fischfang" ausgerichtet. Die Sorgen der Natur, will man denn von ihnen sprechen, interessieren da meist nur am Rande.
Ganz anders sieht es hingegen aus, wenn ein Angler mit einem bestimmten Gewässer aufwächst bzw. lange Zeit mit ihm verbringt (ja, mein Fluss ist eine Frau, irgendwie....:l):  Dieser glückliche Mensch hat die Gelegenheit, kleinste Veränderungen wahrzunehmen, die dem "Normalbürger" verschlossen bleiben. Sandbänke, die im Laufe von Jahren vielleicht 5 Meter weiter stromab wandern, Veränderungen in der Zusammensetzung der Arten,....., die Liste kann beliebig verlängert werden. Wie Ralle schon sagte, macht dieses Wissen noch lange keinen Naturschützer, aber ich wage zu behaupten: Wer in der Lage ist, die Welt auf dieses Weise wahrzunehmen und - das ist entscheidend - sich ob des Wahrgenommenen zu freuen, der hat auch das "Zeug", sich ernsthaft und sinnvoll im Naturschutz zu engagieren. Aber nicht alle Angler nehmen die Umgebung am Wasser so wahr. In diesem Fall nehme ich mal für mich in Anspruch, die Weisheit gepachtet zu haben. Punkt. Diese Leute sind für mich keine Angler und können mir sowas von gestohlen bleiben.

Streng genommen gibt es gar keinen "Naturschützer". Es gibt nur Menschen, die sich im ganz engen Rahmen um das kümmern, was sie mit eigenen Augen sehen, mit eigenen Ohren hören und mit der eigenen Nase riechen können. Und gerade aufmerksame Angler tragen auf diese Weise so einiges an Wissen zusammen. Zum Glück ist unser Hobby meist keine Eintagsfliege, sondern eine lebenslange Leidenschaft. Und, man sollte nicht vergessen, dass wir Angler das "Wasser" anders wahrnehmen als der große Rest der Menscheit (sorry für das Pathos |rolleyes). Wir sehen alles: Standplätze, Kanten, Strömungsverläufe....., nur Wasser sehen wir nicht. Wir blicken also "tiefer". Allein das macht uns zu Wissenden und Experten rund um unsere Hausgewässer. Man sollte diese Zusammenhänge ruhig ein wenig offensiver in der Öffentlichkeit vertreten. Übrigens habe ich mir am Flohmarkt für billig Geld ein paar Fisch & Fang Exemplare von Anfang der 90er besorgt. Erstaunlich, dass darin des öfteren genau solche Themen angeschnitten wurden. Im Moment habe ich eher das Gefühl, dass in den einschlägigen Zeitschriften das Raumfahrtzeitalter nebst Fachbegriffen Einzug gehalten hat. "Zielsicher zum Meterhecht", "das ultimative Großkarpfen-Rig" usw., eine alleinige Fokussierung auf die "Beute" ist leider nicht dazu angetan, Gedanken und Taten rund um Themen wie den Naturschutz in der "modernen" Anglerschaft zu fördern. Aber wie immer bleibt die Hoffnung, es werde sich wieder ändern...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



limpwrist schrieb:


> Keiner versteht es mehr, Natur als einen Teil von uns zu betrachten.




Nicht schwarzmalen, limpwrist! Glaube mir, ich verstehe mich sehr gut darauf. Und ich kenne einige, die das ebenfalls tun!
#6


----------



## hans albers (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Wer in der Lage ist, die Welt auf dieses Weise wahrzunehmen und - das ist entscheidend - sich ob des Wahrgenommenen zu freuen, der hat auch das "Zeug", sich ernsthaft und sinnvoll im Naturschutz zu engagieren. Aber nicht alle Angler nehmen die Umgebung am Wasser so wahr. In diesem Fall nehme ich mal für mich in Anspruch, die Weisheit gepachtet zu haben. Punkt. Diese Leute sind für mich keine Angler und können mir sowas von gestohlen bleiben.



yep..


|good:


sehr gut beschrieben die "leidenschaft"..

greetz
lars


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Ich gehe mal noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte, dass der hauptamtliche Naturschutz, oder besser gesagt die globalisierung und auch kommerzialisierung des Naturschutzes extrem kontraproduktiv ist. 
Frag einen normalsterblichen auf der Straße, was ihm zum Thema Naturschutz einfällt.
Regenwald, Ölpest, Brandrodung, Atomkraft, kommerzieller Fischfang, Waldsterben. So in etwa dürften die Top-Antworten lauten. 
Alles richtige und wichtige Aspekte. Und zum Glück meist weit weg, jedenfalls ( scheinbar ) außerhalb des eigenen Einwirkungsbereiches. Der Kommerz diktiert und ich kleines Licht bin machtlos, bzw. muß mich auf´s protestieren beschränken. Gott sei Dank. Was machen die paar Meter Schilf die ich mähe schon aus, im Gegensatz zur Zerstörung tropischer Wälder. Warum soll ich keinen Fisch aus Absurdistan in dieses Gewässer setzen, durch die globale Logistik werden doch eh jede Menge fremde Arten eingeschleppt. 

Welche Schule unterrichtet denn heute noch heimatkundliche Biologie ? Bestenfalls im Kindergarten oder der Grundschule wird mal mit einem Förster in den Wald gegangen. 
Wundert es da, dass die Natur heute meist nur real live Playstation ist. Die Größe oder Anzahl der Beute sind die einzelnen Levels, die es zu erreichen gilt, gespeichert wird per Digicam.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal noch einen Schritt weiter und behaupte, dass der hauptamtliche Naturschutz, oder besser gesagt die globalisierung und auch kommerzialisierung des Naturschutzes extrem kontraproduktiv ist.
> 
> Jetz mal bitte nicht zu Schwarz malen - extrem kontraproduktiv trifft NICHT zu. Das es (zuviele) Leute gibt, die "berufsmäßig" vom Umweltschutz (naja, als Funktionär) leben, und das nicht schlecht|supergri, sei unbetritten. Viel schlimmer ist es, das da überhaupt ein Bedarf ist - allerdings mehr als verständlich wen man sich die "Restbedürfte" der Menschen in diesem unserem Lande und weltweit anschaut. Mit dieser Art von staatlicher Diktatur?, Bevormundung? hab ich die wenigsten Probleme... Umweltschutz MUSS staatlich gefördert sein, Grauzone MÜSSEN verschwinden. Ist ein schleichender aber wohl andauernder Prozess, wovon nicht nur wir Angler betroffen sind!. Die Erde wird einfach zu eng - verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit den vorhandenen Rohstoffen (da würd ich sogar unsere Fische mit einbeziehen) kann der einzelne nicht, sieht man z.B. beim Angeln.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, da kann man nicht ganz viel machen, sollen wir uns alle einschläfern lassen oder nur die BÖSEN - wer immer das auch sein mag...|rolleyes

Nee Ralf, diese *******galhaltung war nie mein Ding, im Rahmen meiner sehr beschränkten Möglichkeiten tue ich - bin Nassrasierer - muß jeden Morgen in den Spiegel gucken...

Stefan


----------



## Ollek (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Angler sind genauso sehr oder wenig Tierschützer wie jeder andere Mensch. Oder anders gesagt, nur dadurch dass man angelt ist man kein Naturschützer.



 Das Thema gabs glaub ich schonmal.
Deswegen sind Angler eben doch Naturschützer |rolleyes

Die die wir gemeinhin als Naturschützer (z.B. Greenpeace etc aber kein Peta) bezeichnen sind die die das bekämpfen was andere längst verbockt haben.

Hätten die Anderen das nicht längst verbockt und wären mit der Natur entsprechend sorgsam umgegangen wären auch sie gewissermassen Naturschützer da man 

 "--die Naturschützer--" 

dann nicht brauchen würde. (|rolleyesich weiss ist etwas schwierig, aber bei längerem drüber nachdenken verständlich)

Ralle das fängt bei kleinen Belangslosigkeiten an, müsstes du aber wissen. 
Auch das Mitnehmen von Müll als kleinste Belanglosigkeit beim Angeln ist schon direkter Naturschutz da andernfalls "professionelle Schützer" kommen müssten um dem entgegenzuwirken.

Du sagst wir sind Nutzer.

Das ist richtig, genau wie z.B. der Kleingärtner (Nutzgarten) oder der Nutztierhalter Nutzer einer Sache sind.

Sie alle Nutzen etwas, aber sie Schützen es auch. _Sie schützen es vor Einflüssen die eine Nutzung unmöglich macht bzw. machen könnte._

Genauso sind Angler (sollten sein)

_Sie schützen die Natur vor Einflüssen die eine Nutzung unmöglich macht bzw. machen könnte._

Und das sie das tun beweisen unzählige Aktionen diesbezüglich. Beispiele (und das wäre sogar der direkte Schutz als nur das Mitnehmen von Müll)

Es gibt einen Ehrenkodex unter Anglern, die Tatsache das sich einige dem entziehen ist kein Grund zu sagen wir wären nicht doch Naturschützer.  

Und ja jemand der mal den Müll anderer (nicht nur der Angler) am Gewässer wegmacht betreibt bereits aktiv Naturschutz, da es ein Neutral hierbei nicht gibt auch wen der Einzelne sich dabei belanglos vorkommt.

Weil wir Teil der Natur sind und in ihr leben und somit auch nutzen. Neutral zusehen wie andere das Handhaben kann ich maximal vom Weltraum aus. 

Ist nur meine Sichtweise Ralle|wavey:

Gruss


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Uihh Ollek, 

das muß man sich dreimal durchlesen...#t Aber irgendwie passt es schon... Nichts - überhaupt Nix gegen Ralle, aber dieses L.M.A. Gefühl sollte nicht unbedingt im Anglerboard von nem Mod oder Admin (jaja Thomas, Du auch gerne) ausgedrückt werden.

So sinnlos das auch erscheinen mag: Wenn ich vom Angelgewässer ne weggeworfene Madendose, Schokoladenpapier oder gebrauchte Präservative mitnehme und in der Mülltonne entsorge, schädige ich die Umwelt weniger als wenn ich das Zeugs liegenlasse.

Nur ist das leider nicht der Knackpunkt... das wäre relativ einfach zu lösen.

Stefan

P.S.: Ich bin mir völlig sicher, das sowohl Ralle wie auch Thomas mehr Müll wegschleppen, als sie gemacht hätten können.


----------



## Ollek (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Uihh Ollek,
> 
> das muß man sich dreimal durchlesen...#t



 Ich habe heute noch keine Ausdrucksflüssigkeit zu mir genommen, werd das gleich mal ändern gehn. #g

Gruss

|znaika: Natürlich nur zum Wohle der Natur.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |znaika: Natürlich nur zum Wohle der Natur.


 
Ein Schelm wer da was anderes denkt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Uihh Ollek,
> 
> das muß man sich dreimal durchlesen...#t Aber irgendwie passt es schon... Nichts - überhaupt Nix gegen Ralle, aber dieses L.M.A. Gefühl sollte nicht unbedingt im Anglerboard von nem Mod oder Admin (jaja Thomas, Du auch gerne) ausgedrückt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Irgendwas wohl ein bisschen falsch verstanden. Hättest besser meinen Text dreimal durchgelesen.


 

Ne, ich hab da nichts falsch verstanden, wenn Du aktiven oder auch staatlich sanktionierten Naturschutz allen Ernstes als kontraproduktiv bezeichnest! Die Fragen der Globalisierung und Kommerziealisierung sind nicht unbedingt in diesem Forum zu diskutieren - und gehen mir auch (in diesem Forum) am Popo vorbei... Hättest eventuell Deinen Text vorm reinstellen auch nochmal (wegen mir auch dreimal:q) durchgelesen.

Stefan


----------



## Ammersee-angler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> ... Da wird an einfachen Baggerseen ein Technisches Know How aufgefahren, welches der NASA zur Ehre gereichen würde - allerdings kaum einem Fisch ne reele Chance läßt......



Mag schon sein. Aber was hat die Ausrüstung mit Naturschutz zu tun?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Mag schon sein. Aber was hat die Ausrüstung mit Naturschutz zu tun?


 
Jetzt wird es kompliziert... 

Ich fange in einem Gewässer soviel, wie es das Gewässer her gibt. In einem natürlichem (naturbelassenem) Gewässer reproduzieren die Fische sich selber, OHNE irgendwelche (eh meist unsinnige) Besatzmaßnahmen. Ich angel halt dort und fange oder ich bleib Schneider. Wenn ich den Schneider aber durch technische Finnessen vermeide und alles raushole was da schwimmt, ist nichts mehr mit dem sich selbt reproduzierendem Bestand... 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ammersee-angler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es kompliziert...
> 
> Ich fange in einem Gewässer soviel, wie es das Gewässer her gibt. In einem natürlichem (naturbelassenem) Gewässer reproduzieren die Fische sich selber, OHNE irgendwelche (eh meist unsinnige) Besatzmaßnahmen. Ich angel halt dort und fange oder ich bleib Schneider. Wenn ich den Schneider aber durch technische Finnessen vermeide und alles raushole was da schwimmt, ist nichts mehr mit dem sich selbt reproduzierendem Bestand...
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Sorry, aber da komm ich jetzt nicht mit.
Wenn du das so siehst ist es doch am besten, wenn du die Haken von deinen Ködern entfernst, damit du nichts fängst und das Biologische Gleichgewicht bestehen bleibt.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da komm ich jetzt nicht mit.
> Wenn du das so siehst ist es doch am besten, wenn du die Haken von deinen Ködern entfernst, damit du nichts fängst und das Biologische Gleichgewicht bestehen bleibt.


 
Sicherlich völlig Richtig, Enthaltsamkeit meinerseits würde den Fischen und dem biologischen Gleichgewicht (wo wir wieder beim Naturschutz sind) eher nützen. 
Da gibts nur ein Problem: Ich ess liebend gern frischen Fisch! Bin ich wohl keine Aussnahme, das wird/wurde eigentlich seit Menschengedenken so praktiziert.

Ich will mich auch um Himmels Willen nicht als Moralapostel aufbrietzeln - aber für mich gehört Angeln und Naturschutz definitiv zusammen. Ich mach doch nicht kaputt was ich oder meine Kinder essen können.

Es geht einfach nur ums Gleichgewicht...

Stefan


----------



## Ammersee-angler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Ich werde dieses Gefühl nicht los, dass du so ein Bratpfannenangler bist.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Gefühl nicht los, dass du so ein Bratpfannenangler bist.


 
Jepp, ich würde niemals einen Fisch grundlos beeinträchtigen... Angeln macht mir einen Heidenspaß, aber ich würde nie wegen dem Spaßfaktor angeln, das Tier muß in den Bauch. Und da ich so ganz nebenbei noch andere Sachen esse, haben die Fische an und für sich ein ruhiges Leben...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ammersee-angler (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Warum gehst du überhaupt zum angeln?
Geh doch lieber zum Aldi in die Gefriertruhe "angeln"!!!!


Wenn ich nur den Satz lese: 

 aber ich würde nie wegen dem Spaßfaktor angeln, das Tier muß in den Bauch.

kann ich gar nicht so viel essen, wie viel ich kotzen könnte!!!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Warum gehst du überhaupt zum angeln?
> Geh doch lieber zum Aldi in die Gefriertruhe "angeln"!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ganz ruhig, 

jetzt müssen wir wohl bei Adam und Eva anfangen...

Der Aldi Fisch (ich kauf überigens generell keine Lebensmittel beim Discounter) ist NICHT unbedingt ein Beispiel dazu, worüber wir grad herzhaft streiten. Das Tier wird zum Teil aus völlig überfischten Regionen herausgezogen und stirbt da einen Tod irgendwo zwischen Ersticken und Schockfrosten. Nene eß mal selber, ich angel mir da lieber was leckeres.

Stefan


----------



## Anemone (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Jepp, ich würde niemals einen Fisch grundlos beeinträchtigen... Angeln macht mir einen Heidenspaß, aber ich würde nie wegen dem Spaßfaktor angeln, das Tier muß in den Bauch


 
|goodas unterschreib ich genau so!!! #6



PS: genau das ist übrigens der Grund warum ich mich strikt weigere als *Sport*anglerin bezeichnet zu werden. Angeln ist kein Sport, wo es nur um "höher, schneller, besser, weiter" geht. 
Fisch ausm Wasser in den Magen. Njam! Ich würde auch nichts angeln, was ich nicht verwerten kann. (Dies halte ich im Übrigen auch für eine Form des Naturschutzes!)


----------



## Forellenzemmel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Schönen Dank Anemone,

aber so ganz langsam kriegen wir hier - mit freundlicher Hilfe von Ammerseeangler - C&R Treadt 12 oder so ähnlich hin...

Es geht ja eigentlich um die Zusammenhänge zwischen Angeln und Naturschutz, da lassen wir die Releaser mal besser außen vor...:q

Stefan


----------



## Anemone (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Schönen Dank Anemone,
> 
> aber so ganz langsam kriegen wir hier - mit freundlicher Hilfe von Ammerseeangler - C&R Treadt 12 oder so ähnlich hin...
> 
> ...


 

stimmt, wollt ich eigentlich auch noch anmerken. naja, ist ja schon spät #t


----------



## Ollek (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

|bigeyes @ Forellenzemmel.

Du ja da muss ich den guten Ralle in Schutz nehmen, der ist der Letzte der die "LMA Haltung" auch lebt.

Ich erinnere da an die Biotop Pflege etc.

Aber er sieht warum auch immer keinen Bezug zwischen Naturschutz der Angler und Angeln allgemein.

Ich denke ihr habt euch da gegenseitig nur falsch verstanden.
(passiert leider nur allzuoft in Foren #c)

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> In einem natürlichem (naturbelassenem) Gewässer reproduzieren die Fische sich selber, OHNE irgendwelche (eh meist unsinnige) Besatzmaßnahmen. Ich angel halt dort und fange oder ich bleib Schneider. Wenn ich den Schneider aber durch technische Finnessen vermeide und alles raushole was da schwimmt, ist nichts mehr mit dem sich selbt reproduzierendem Bestand...
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Naja Ne Stefan

"Technische Finesse" Hin wie her, aber das Angeln entwickelt sich nunmal wie alles andere auch weiter. Die Tatsache das Karpfenangler auch gut bei der NASA unterkommen könnnten |supergri spielt bei der Frage  keine Rolle.

War erst letzte Woche mit Karpfenanglern ala High Tech Class unterwegs. Gefangen wurde dennoch eher schlecht an einem sehr gutem Karpfengewässer wo man wenn sie beissen auch mit Kartoffel und Pose Karpfen fängt.

Die Fische entscheiden nicht zuletzt mit.

Wenns um "Technische Finessen" geht dürfte ich auch nicht mit aktuellen Ruten und Rollen ans Wasser da auch dort viel Technik drinnsteckt. / :q Naja mit ner TP FC könnte man dann ja. 

Gruss


----------



## antonio (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

die "technischen finessen" tragen schon dazu bei, daß mehr fisch gefangen wird.
das soll aber nicht heißen, daß damit automatisch die fische in den kescher/inns boot springen.
aber es wird eben vieles leichter gemacht bzw erst mal möglich gemacht überhaupt an bestimmte fische zu kommen.
ein ganz einfaches beispiel das futter boot, wodurch ich in der lage bin an stellen zu angeln, wo man sonst normalerweise nicht hinkommt.
teilweise wird der aufwand um an den fisch zu kommen auch so minimiert, daß viele , die diesen ohne die mittel gescheut hätten, dies jetzt nicht mehr tun.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Naturschutz ist schon als Begriff ein Widerspruch in sich.
Denn Menschen können die Natur nicht schützen - sie können höchstens dafür sorgen, das sich die Natur so entwickelt, dass weiterhin menschliches Leben als (kleiner) Teil der Natur möglich ist.

Das Leben/die Natur hat schon zig Katastrophen (Klimaänderungen, Kontinentalverschiebungen, zigmal "Fastvernichtung" des Lebens (mit Verlust von über 95% aller Individuen und Arten), Vukanausbrüche, Meteoriteneinschläge, Änderungen der Zusammensetzung der Atmosphäre, etc., etc.,) "überlebt" und jedesmal gings weiter.

Das "Problem" ist also nicht die "Natur" als solche (weil die weiterhin keine Probleme haben wird, sondern gut mit sich zurecht kommt), sondern eine der Menschheit angemessene und lebenswerte Umwelt.

Schon von daher sieht man, dass der hohe moralisch/ethische Anspruch der "Schützer" ad absurdum geführt ist, da es trotz des Anspruches letztlich nur um die Belange der Menschheit, nicht um die der Natur geht.

Nur weil in der Öffentlichkeit/Medien/Gesellschaft das "schützen" von allem möglichen als positiv und politisch korrekt gesehen wird, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass das für die jeweils "Geschützten" in irgendeiner Weise eine Auswirkung hat, die positiv oder auch nur wünschenswert ist.

Wer destruktiv denkt, könnte sogar sagen, dass der Schutz bestimmter Arten und/oder Biotope verhindert, dass sich die entsprechenden Arten (Fauna und Flora) auf die sich verändernde Umwelt  schnell(er) einstellen können (dabei ist es egal, ob sich die Umwelt mit oder ohne Zutun der Menscheit verändert - sie wird sich wie in den vergangenen Jahrmillionen weiterhin ändern...).

Da der Mensch als sich selbst erkennendes Wesen mit der Möglichkeit zur Intelligenz ausgestattet ist (wer ein Forum betreibt, zweifelt des öfteren mal dran, ob diese Möglichkeit auch von jedem genutzt wird...), ist es nur natürlich, dass man sich Gedanken über das weitere existieren von menschlichem Leben in angemessener Umwelt macht.

Die Krux bei der Sache ist allerdings schlicht, dass es zu viele Menschen gibt. Wie immer bisher, wenn eine bestimmte Art die Erde dominierte, kam es irgendwan zu einem Kollaps, der die weitgehende Vernichtung bisheriger Lebensformen bedeutete und - daraufhin in Gang gesetzt - neue Arten in neuen Spektren geschaffen hat, die sich den verändernden Bedingungen besser anpassen konnten.  

Als die ersten photosyntethisierenden Pflanzeneinzeller auftauchten, wurde praktisch fast das gesamte andere Leben (ok., waren nur Einzeller, aber mehr an Leben gabs halt nicht...) vernichtet. Weil nämlich der für uns so wichtige Sauerstoff für die damals existierenden Arten schlicht ein Gift war, den die neuen Arten durch die Photosynthese nun produzierten...

Was und wie sich das Leben/die Natur in Zukunft entwickeln wird, darauf hat die Menschheit zwar schon alleine auf Grund des massenhaften Auftretens eine nicht zu leugnende Wirkung. Wer aber glaubt, auf Grund von menschlicher Vernunft, Intelligenz oder kultureller und wissenschaftlicher Errungenschaft das auch im Sinne der Menschheit steuern zu können, der liegt wohl komplett daneben. 

Denn das würde voraussetzen, dass es Menschen gibt, welche die Natur und die Zusammenhänge so komplett verstanden haben, und ihre einzelnen Maßnahmen so treffen können, dass die positiven Wirkungen auf der einen Seite nicht um ein mehrfaches durch negative Wirkungen an andere Stelle aufgehoben werden...

Beispiel:
Natürlich will niemand, dass Seehunde in der deutschen Bucht "abgeschlachtet werden".

Da es aber die Menschheit geschafft hat, die Nordsee zu überfischen (ein Rückgang der Fische könnte natürlich genausogut z. B. durch Klima/Strömungs- oder sonstige Veränderungen herbeigeführt werden, s.o.), gibt es für die geschützen Seehunde schlicht zu wenig Futter, es gibt für die wenigen Ruheplätze viel zu viele Tiere.

Wenig Futter bedeutet schlechtere Kondition/Immunsystem der Tiere, dadurch höhere Anfälligkeit gegenüber Seuchen/Infektionen, was durch das zu enge Zusammenleben noch gefördert wird.

Resultat des Schutzes (statt beispielsweise der jagdlichen Reduzierung): 
Seehundstaupe mit massenhaftem verrecken der Tiere bei gleichzeitigen Heulerstationen zum "besseren Schutz" (wobei der beste Schutz für einen* gesunden *Bestand eine Reduzierung wäre - vielleicht nicht political correct und sicher gesellschaftlich nicht durchzusezen...).

Der Treppenwitz dabei:
Genau die Schützer, die am liebsten Angeln, Jagen uns sonstige Eingriffe in die Natur verbieten wollen, machen genau diese  Eingriffe in die Natur durch die Heuleraufzucht (nochmal nachgefragt: wegen des "Schutzes" oder zum Spendensammeln?). 

Gleichzeitig gibt es in Deutschland durch die Überfischung in der Nordsee keine normale Küstenfischerei mehr, sondern eigentlich nur noch Krabbenkutter.

Diese freuen sich natürlich über jeden Seehund, da diese auch die paar noch existenten Jungfische im Wattenmeer fressen, die sonst ja die Krabben fressen würden...

Der Schutz der "putzigen Heuler", mit dem sich ja prima Spenden sammeln lässt, in Zusammenhang damit, dass es den Krabbenfischern dadurch besser geht, ergibt also einen "schützerischen Zusammenhang", der wirkungsvoll mit verhindert, dass sich der Fischbestand der Nordsee erholen kann...

Überschrieben wird dies aber alles mit SCHUTZ!!!
Auch wenn dabei teilweise komplette Biotope eigentlich eher "zu Tode geschützt" werden...

Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass sich die "Schützerorganisationen" von einem Zusammenschluss ehemals engagierter Menschen zu heute spendensammelnden Wirtschaftsorganisationen verändert haben.

Sie sind sowenig "ernst zu nehmen" wie jede andere Lobby auch (inkl. der der Angler (PS: leider nicht existent....))...

Moralisch/ethisch sieht das wieder anders aus. 
Das kann aber nicht der Mensch als Menschheit insgesamt erreichen (wie z. B. durch Aufnahme des Tierschutzes als Verfassungsziel in der BRD).

Das kann nur JEDER EINZELNE selber für sich machen und entscheiden, je nach persönlicher Lage und den eigenen moralisch/ethischen Ansprüchen. 

Niemand, der keinen Wohnraum hat, keine (oder jeweils zu wenig) Heizung, Nahrung etc., wird sich jemals Gedanken über die "zu schützende Natur machen"...

Das schaffen nur die Gesellschaften, die es durch Ausbeutung der Natur und anderer Menschen erreicht haben, so komfortabel leben zu können, dass sie Zeit und Muße haben, sich darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen...

Die Frage ob also Angler und Naturschutz zusammen passen, stellt sich für mich also in dieser Weise eigentlich nicht, da der Mensch faktisch die Natur nicht schützen kann (sondern sich eigentlich vor de Natur schützen muss..). 

Angeln und "Schutz" passt nicht nur nicht zusammen - es soll und darf auch nicht zusammen passen!! Sowenig wie der "Naturschutz" überhaupt zum Menschen passen sollte. Denn das postuliert und schreibt nur das fest, was man eigentlich (als Schützer) ja verhindern will:
Die "Überlegenheit der Menschheit", und den Glauben (das hat schon religiöse Züge), durch die Vernunft und Intelligenz des Menschen die Umwelt zielgerichtet für den Menschen steuern zu können.

Alleine das massenhafte auftreten der Menschen verhindert dies. Auch wenn man einzelnen Menschen immer Intelligenz und Vernunft bescheinigen kann, wird es die "menschliche Intelligenz" in der Masse eben nicht geben - früher oder später gehts da immer ums schlichte überleben.

Das hat weiland auch schon Bertholt Brecht (in einem zugegeben anderen Zusammenhang) erkannt:
Erst kommt das Fressen, dann die Moral..

PS:
Auch ich bekenne mich aber dazu - soweit mir möglich - mit meiner Umwelt so umzugehen, dass auch zukünftig weiteres menschliches Leben möglich ist.

ABER:
Ich wehre mich vehement dagegen, deswegen mit den spendensammelnden Schützern in einen Topf geworfen zu werden!!!!


----------



## angler-jan (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Wir können die Natur nicht schützen, weil wir sind ja noch irgendwie ein Teil der Natur und nciht so etwas wie ein Gott, der seine Hand darüber hält.
Sondern Naturschutz sagt ja eher, die Natur vor den Menschen schützen. 
Beim Angeln, um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, liebe ich bewachsene und verwilderte Gebiete.
Man sieht Eisvögel umherfliegen, Wasserhühner fiepen (und das stetige Rauschen von der A44 ist dort nach 10 kilometer entfernung auch nicht mehr zu hören).
Ich gehe an meinen Angelplatz, haue noch ein paar Brennesseln ab, damit ich mich dort ein wenig breit amchen kann und genieße die herrliche Stille der Natur. 
Na klar, manchmal fliegt ein Flugzeug vorbei, aber was solls. 
Wenn ich dann mal eine schöne Forelle nach zwei Stunden bekommen habe, und noch eine Stunde nichts mehr passiert, packe ich ein und schaue mich noch mal um, ob ich auch nichts liegen gelassen habe. 
Das nennt sich nciht Naturschutz, aber ich komme nciht so richtig auf ein besseres Wort.
Vielleicht Ein-wenig-in-die-Natur-integriert. Die-Natur-weitgehend-in-Ruhe-Lasser?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Das nennt sich nciht Naturschutz, aber ich komme nciht so richtig auf ein besseres Wort.
> Vielleicht Ein-wenig-in-die-Natur-integriert. Die-Natur-weitgehend-in-Ruhe-Lasser?


(Einigermaßen) vernünftiger Mensch?
Wäre ein Vorschlag....


----------



## limpwrist (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

_*@ Thomas9904

Lieber Kollege Thomas

Das war der schlechteste Versuch philosophische Ansätze in einen Text zu integrieren. *_Da der Mensch als sich selbst erkennendes Wesen mit der Möglichkeit zur Intelligenz ausgestattet ist...??? Entspringt das dem eigenen Wortschatz oder Sinnverständniss oder soll das tatsächlich wissenschaftlich belegt sein? 

Bevor man solche Behauptungen aufstellt, wären Platon (Polteia) oder Hegels (Vernunftkritik) schon mal ganz empfehlenswert zu lesen. Denn es ist eben keineswegs der Fall, dass der Mensch sich als solches erkennt. Und schon aus diesem Grund macht er sich keine Gedanken über sein Gegenüber. Dies ist eins der Hauptprobleme schlechthin. Der Mensch verhält sich seinem Gegenüber, wie seiner Natur, völlig entfremdet. 

Dein misslungenes Beispiel der Regulierung des Robbenbestandes, beschreibt wunderbar dieses Problem. Die selbstzerstörerische Art und Weise der Menschen, die dazu führte das die Nordsee überfischt ist, wird nun auf eine andere Spezie, den Robben, übertragen? Dies ist eine Regulierung nach unten. Wie wäre es mit dem Verzicht auf massenhaften Fischverzehr?

Du zitierst so wunderbar Berthold Brecht. Der damit genau diese Missstände kritisierte. Und doch gibst du dich wieder diesem unkritischen Darwinismus hin. Ich denke wir sind Intelligenzwesen? Schade.

_*Bevor man Behauptungen der Art....*" nur wohlhabende Gesellschaften hätten Zeit sich mit Umweltschutz zu beschäftigen"*...., aufstellt, sollte man das Ganze schon etwas genauer Betrachten. *Auch in unseren Augen arme Gesellschaften beschäftigen sich mit Umweltschutz und setzten dies weit besser um. Auch geschichtlich betrachtet halte ich diese Aussage für völlig daneben. Als wenn unsere industrialisierte Gesellschaft erst zum Umweltschutz gefunden hätte. Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass wir vor 5000 Jahren noch in Höhlen lebten, als sich bereits Hochkulturen des Südens über Umweltproblematiken Gedanken machten.

Und dieser ständige Verweiß auf die natürliche Veränderung der Umwelt geht mir auch etwas zu weit. Abstreiten kann man dies natürlich nicht. Dennoch dauerte der klimatische Wandel meist mehrere 10 000 Jahre und nicht wie heute 50 Jahre.

Der gesamte Text hört sich für mich an, wie eine verunglückte Entschuldigung für eigenes Fehlverhalten.

Nichts desto trozt endlich mal eine ergiebige Diskussion.
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Dein misslungenes Beispiel der Regulierung des Robbenbestandes, beschreibt wunderbar dieses Problem. Die selbstzerstörerische Art und Weise der Menschen, die dazu führte das die Nordsee überfischt ist, wird nun auf eine andere Spezie, den Robben, übertragen? Dies ist eine Regulierung nach unten. Wie wäre es mit dem Verzicht auf massenhaften Fischverzehr?


Ich finde das eben nicht misslungen.
Denn gerade das zeigt, wie sehr die Menscheit in die Umwelt eingreift, und dann in der zeitlichen Abfolge (darum gings mir, kam vielleicht falsch rüber) durch den ethisch/moralisch überhöhten Schutz  der Robben etwas zu "reparieren" versucht, was gar nicht mehr so zu reparieren ist, und dadurch letztlich alles noch schlimmer macht..



> Wie wäre es mit dem Verzicht auf massenhaften Fischverzehr?


Sehr gut, denn dass genau das mit die Ursache in meinen Augen ist (nicht nur für den Fall Robben), kannst Du doch auch rauslesen bei mir:


> Die Krux bei der Sache ist allerdings schlicht, dass es zu viele Menschen gibt.


Also genau, dass die zu vielen Menschen auch zu viele Ressourcen verbrauchen (die für die Menschen, nicht aber für die Natur als solche wichtig sind)..

Dass dann aber die "Schützer", die genau das tun und veranlassen, als moralisch/ethisch höher eingeschätzt werden (oder sich selber höher einschätzen), als z. B. diejenigen, welche eine Reduzierung auf den momantan vertretbaren Bestand eintreten, das kotxt mich an... 

Ich predige hier auch keinesfalls den "Darwinismus"!!

Ich wehre mich nur vehement dagegen, dass Schützer das öffentliche Meinungsbild so bestimmen können und das anderen aufdrücken wollen.

Siehe dazu bitte auch meinen letzten Satz:


> PS:
> *Auch ich bekenne mich aber dazu - soweit mir möglich - mit meiner Umwelt so umzugehen, dass auch zukünftig weiteres menschliches Leben möglich ist.*
> 
> ABER:
> Ich wehre mich vehement dagegen, deswegen mit den spendensammelnden Schützern in einen Topf geworfen zu werden!!!!





> Der gesamte Text hört sich für mich an, wie eine verunglückte Entschuldigung für eigenes Fehlverhalten


Ich sehe bei mir nun wirklich kein Fehlverhalten, das kannst Du natürlich anders sehen, das gestehe ich Dir jederzeit zu...
Und ich entschuldige mich auch für gar nix - ich plädiere nur mal für eine Sichtweise etwas abseits des Mainstreams spendensammelnder Schützer...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Gefühl nicht los, dass du so ein Bratpfannenangler bist.


 

Oh nein, schon wieder so einer....
Und es geht weiter: Ein paar Postings weiter hinten empfiehlst du dem guten Forellenzemmel, seine Haken zu entfernen und lieber seinen Fisch bei ALDI zu kaufen. Sag mal, ist das von euch irgendso eine Masche???
|kopfkrat

Jedes, aber auch wirklich jedes Mal, wenn man IRGENDETWAS an der "modernen" Angelei oder der ebenso neuen wie modernen Einstellung zum Angeln kritisiert, jedesmal, wenn man leichte Zweifel an der tacklemäßigen Hochrüstung äußert, kommt wieder einer und erzählt, man solle doch wieder in die Steinzeit zurückkehren. 
Sag mal, geht´s überhaupt noch?
Kauf DU dir gefälligst deine Fische bei ALDI, denn gefangene Fische magst du ja anscheinend nicht mitnehmen. 

So, habe gesprochen. Kann leider nur den Kopf schütteln ob einer dermaßenen Ignoranz.


----------



## hans albers (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Mainstreams spendensammelnder Schützer


mir sind die eigentlich relativ schnuppe ,

wenn ich am gewässer sitze kann 
ich tonnen von futter ins wasser kloppen,
10 bierdosen versenken,
alles abknüppeln,
und die geschützen pflanzen  "absensen" etc etc


oder aber 
ich geniesse die ruhe und stimmunug,
freue mich über den ein oder anderen biss,
trinke dabei auch ein  bierchen..
versuche neue köder
und verlasse den platz so wie ich ihn 
im normalfall fast nie vorfinde (nämlich sauber..|rolleyes)

will sagen
mir bringt es wenig auf anderen "schützern" usw. rumzureiten,
es liegt doch viel an dem persönlichen ermessen,
wie man sich selber in der natur verhält,
bevor man sich immer über andere aufregt.

wie schon gesagt ,das persönlich erlebte bei vielen anglern
war leider das gegenteil .....

greetz
lars


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*




limpwrist schrieb:


> _*Lieber Kollege Thomas*_
> 
> _*Das war der schlechteste Versuch philosophische Ansätze in einen Text zu integrieren. *_Da der Mensch als sich selbst erkennendes Wesen mit der Möglichkeit zur Intelligenz ausgestattet ist...??? Entspringt das dem eigenen Wortschatz oder Sinnverständniss oder soll das tatsächlich wissenschaftlich belegt sein?
> 
> Bevor man solche Behauptungen aufstellt, wären Platon (Polteia) oder Hegels (Vernunftkritik) schon mal ganz empfehlenswert zu lesen. Denn es ist eben keineswegs der Fall, dass der Mensch sich als solches erkennt. Und schon aus diesem Grund macht er sich keine Gedanken über sein Gegenüber. Dies ist eins der Hauptprobleme schlechthin. Der Mensch verhält sich seinem Gegenüber, wie seiner Natur, völlig entfremdet.


 

Aha. Nun, muss ich unbedingt Hirschbergers Philosophiegeschichte gelesen haben, um mir "tiefere" Gedanken zu machen?
Nein, bestimmt nicht. "Der Mensch verhält sich (...) völlig entfremdet", das hört sich übrigens verdächtig nach Fromm an ...
Vergiss nicht, dass die Herren Philosophen auch nur Gedankengebäude errichtet haben, die zwar interessant und durchdenkenswert sind, aber schon aufgrund wissenschaftlicher Prinzipien nicht als "Wahrheit" verstanden werden dürfen. Wenn du den Satz so wie oben formulierst, bleibst du im Schwarz-Weiß-Denken stecken. Dann gibt es nämlich diejenigen, die entfremdet sind und die (vielleicht dich selbst  ), die das nicht sind. 
Vergiss das ganz schnell, die Realität hat nichts mit Platon oder Hegel zu tun, sondern sie ist unendlich bunter. Sicher gibt es das Phänomen der Entfremdung von der Natur, aber auch das der Hinwendung und Anteilnahme. Wenn schon, dann zwei Seiten der Medaille.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> es liegt doch viel an dem persönlichen ermessen,
> wie man sich selber in der natur verhält,


Nur daran! 
Und deswegen wehre ich mich halt auch vehement dagegen, von Schützern (die selber komplett daneben liegen) vorgeschrieben zu bekommen, was ich wie zu machen habe.


----------



## hans albers (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Und deswegen wehre ich mich
> halt auch vehement dagegen, von Schützern
> (die selber komplett daneben liegen) vorgeschrieben
> zu bekommen, was ich wie zu machen habe.



wenn du das gefühl hast..|kopfkrat

mir schreibt keiner(schützer) was vor, 
wenn ich abends am ufer sitze..

greetz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Stimmt, mir persönlich auch nicht - aber durch die mediale und gesellschaftliche Repräsentanz der Schützer wird uns halt gesetzlich auch immer wieder etwas aufgezwungen, das ich so eben nicht unterstützen kann/will...


----------



## hans albers (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

sorry ,

aber das ist mir zu pauschal ...
"den schützer " gibt es nicht.

es gibt viele verschiedene organisationen
die unterscheidliche ansätze und wege verfolgen

und es gibt bestimmt welche,
deren ansätze ich volkommen okay finde..

naja,... anderes thema

gretz
lars


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

ich werd hier weiter alles rund um c+r gnadenlos löschen, dafür gibts genügend andere Threads..



> aber das ist mir zu pauschal ...
> "den schützer " gibt es nicht.


Weil es "den" nicht gibt, schreib ich ja auch immer "die".. ok., das war eher flapsig..




> und es gibt bestimmt welche,
> deren ansätze ich volkommen okay finde..


Hab ich bis jetzt noch keine gefunden (in der heutigen Zeit. Wie auch schon gesagt, früher war das anders..).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Ein wahrhaft schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt, der beste Naturschutz ist der, gar nichts zu tun. Klingt auf den ersten Blick etwas seltsam, nicht wahr? 
Aber lasst uns mal kurz darüber meditieren...

Zentraler Inhalt dieser Forderung ist, dass der Mensch es versteht, in allem, was er tut, maßzuhalten. Dieses Maßhalten kann ganz unterschiedlich interpretiert werden: Nicht 5 Cheeseburger zu essen, wenn es auch einer tut. Nicht zuviel Hochprozentiges zu trinken. Brandrodung nicht im industriellen Maßstab durchzuführen. Den Angelplatz nicht komplett niederzusensen, sondern vorhandene Lücken im Uferbewuchs nutzen, um die Ruten abzulegen. Nicht alles schlachten, was Flossen trägt. Aber auch nicht massig fangen nur um des Fangbuches wegen. Es ist also damit gemeint, sich zurückzunehmen und auf der Welt nicht allzu tiefe Spuren zu hinterlassen. Die Dinge nur ganz sachte anzufassen, wie ein anderer schlauer Mensch darüber geschrieben hat.

Würden wir all dies ganz einfach in unserem täglichen Leben mehr beachten, der kleine Arbeiter genauso wie der Vorstandsvorsitzende eines börsennotierten Unternehmens, dann bräuchten wir DEN Naturschutz nicht mehr, da keiner mehr die Natur über Gebühr ausbeuten und benutzen würde. Man mag nun einwenden, dass diese Gedanken Phantasiegespinste seien, die niemals in der Realität durchzusetzen wären. Aber wie gesagt, jeder von uns kann nach einem Cheeseburger einfach aufhören mit Essen (insofern man das Zeug als Essen bezeichnen möchte ). Und keiner von uns Anglern muss sich am Wasser aufführen wie die Axt im Walde. Ist eigentlich gar nicht so kompliziert, das Ganze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Ist eigentlich gar nicht so kompliziert, das Ganze.


Trifft mit kurzen Worten recht gut mein ausführliches Geschwafel (das ganze Posting, nicht nur das Zitat)..........


----------



## Hanns Peter (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ein wahrhaft schlauer Mensch hat mal gesagt, der beste Naturschutz ist der, gar nichts zu tun. Klingt auf den ersten Blick etwas seltsam, nicht wahr?



Eine wahrlich sinnvolle Art des "Naturschutzes" - *keine Ironie!!!* - Wir schützen unsere Natur zu Tode.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Wir schützen unsere Natur zu Tode.


Mein Reden ;-))))


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Naturschutz ist die Bewahrung eines Zustandes den es ohne dieses tun, natürlicher Weise nicht mehr geben würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Bewahrung eines Zustandes


In der Natur gibt es keinen "festen Zustand" - das einzig verlässliche ist die ständige Veränderung...
Also kann das in meinen Augen nicht die Definition für Naturschutz sein..


----------



## angler-jan (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Wenn wir sagen, wir betreiben Naturschutz, wird dann dabei nicht auch trotzdem imemr wieder eingegriffen, weil man das natürliche Gleichgewicht, wen es einmal kaputt war, gar nicht mehr herstellen kann?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Gut erkannt ;-))
Abgesehen davon, dass es kein "natürliches Gleichgewicht gibt" - denn das wiederum würde  Stillstand bedeuten (wie bei einer ausgependelten Waage (im Gleichgewicht). Und Stillstand ist nun wirklich das einzige, was es in der Natur nicht gibt, nur ständige Veränderung.


----------



## angler-jan (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

@ Thomas
Ja es gibt imemr wieder Veränderungen.
Ich meine aber mit natürlichem Gleichgewicht, nicht das totale Chaos, was wir oft veranstalen.
Das Bären in der Stadt leben und In einigen teilen Deutschlands z.B. ein massives Wildschweinproblem herrscht. 
Ich denke eher mit natürlichem Gleichgewicht, dass vom Pantoffeltierchen bis hin zum Wal alles seine natürliche Ordnung hat. 
Ich kann das jetzt nicht so ausdrücken, ich hoffe du verstehst das.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Ich versteh das schon, aber das ist genau das, was ich immer anprangere:
Dass die Schützer mit solchen unrichtigen Begriffen um sich werfen, Medien, Politik und Bevölkerung das dann ohne zu denken übernehmen.


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Nabend,

Angeln und Naturschutz?? Das passt doch! Und wie sogar! Beim Angeln und dem Aufenthalt am Gewässer hab ich meinen Spaß. Wenn ich dann noch gelegendlich nen Fisch durch Ofen und Pfanne wandern lassen kann ist alles perfekt. Und damit das auch funktioniert brauch ich ne intakte Natur. Also werd ich mein Verhalten so einrichten das die Natur für meinen Zweck intakt bleibt. Ist zwar puer Egoismus , aber wenn ich die Natur für meinen Bedarf nutzen will , muß ich sie auch schützen.

Schwierig wird es damit in den Industriebrachen. Dam muß erstmal wieder Natur künstlich erstellt werden. Leider werden das dann allzuofft über und falschbesetzte Vereinspuff's oder ähnlich künstlich angelegte Angelteiche. Hat zwar in meinen Augen nüscht mehr mit Natürlichkeit zutun , aber trotzdem werden diese Kunstanlagen geschützt ............... eben  um auch dort dem Hobby nachgehen zu können.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Nun ja, es gibt doch einige sinnvolle und nette Dinge, die vom Naturschutzgedanken getragen gemacht wurden. Bei uns z.B. hat eine Organisation (Bund Naturschutz, glaube ich) einige Flachwasserbiotope angelegt, in denen sich nun allerlei Getier tümmelt. Zwar irgendwie nur Versatzstücke und ohne großes Konzept, aber doch schön anzusehen und die Artenvielfalt bereichernd.

Allerdings, und das sollte dazu gesagt werden: Der Begriff "Umweltschutz" kann auch nur dort geboren werden und zum Tragen kommen, wo viel zu viele Menschen leben. Bei uns zum Beispiel. In weniger dicht besiedelten Gebieten dieser Erde müssen keine "verbotenen Zonen" eingerichtet werden, da dort alles unmittelbare Natur ist. Wen kratzt es in Kanada, ob gezeltet wird? Eben. Außerdem: Wer ständig in Gefahr ist, von einem Braunbären gefressen zu werden, der wird ein klein wenig demütig...:q

Bei uns hingegen muss wohl diese Aussperrtaktik so sein, wie sie ist, will man sich auch im eigenen Land noch ein kleines bisschen Wildnis erhalten oder schaffen.


----------



## limpwrist (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

@ KOHLMEISE

Ich denke nicht, dass es eine Entschuldigung wert ist, wenn ich mit dem Kollegen @ Thomas etwas "philosophiere". 
Es geht hier um einen produktiven Gedankenaustausch. Wenn dir das zu viel wird, es gibt eine Menge belangloser Forenbeiträge.

Du scheinst ja gelegentlich sogar etwas philiosophisches zu lesen. Finde ich super.
Fromm vertritt allerdings diese These. Nur ist die genannte natürlich wesentlich älter und Fromm nur ein Vertreter.

Das Philosophieren nichts mit Realität zu tun hat, ist dann wohl doch eher grob falsch. Unser komplettes Rechtssystem beruht nun mal auf griechische Philosophen. Das kann man nicht verstehen, verleugnen sollte man dies allerdings nie.

Zurück zum Fisch ..........ich finde es wunderbar wenn man das ganze Thema auch mal auf eine etwas höhere Ebene bringt. Das ist ja auch gerade das an wunderbare an der Psychologie. Du kannst sagen der ist "irre" oder du kannst versuchen zu "verstehen". 

Ich versuche zu verstehen warum Menschen besseren Wissens so handeln.

Um so besser wenn Leute wie @ Thomas, auf Kritik reagieren.

Aber eines muss ich zugestehen. Ein Forum ist der falsche Platz für solche Gespräche. Dafür ist hier zu wenig Platz und führt letztendlich nur zu Missverständnissen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

@limpwrist
Das sollte auch kein Angriff gewesen sein.
Allerdings komme ich mit solchen Generalaussagen wie "der Mensch ist ... entfremdet" einfach nicht zurecht, egal aus welcher Quelle sie stammen. Sie sind mir zu absolut, zu polarisierend und in ihrer Eindeutigkeit einfach zu weltfremd. Es hat seinen Grund, dass die Metapher vom "Elfenbeinturm der Wissenschaft" exisitiert. Man muss Philosophien ebenso wie Persönlichkeitspsychologien lesen, durchdenken und schließlich wieder beiseite legen. Sie sind einfach nicht alltagstauglich. Nehmen wir doch mal Schopenhauer: Würden wir uns nach ihm richten, wie sähe die Realität aus? Entweder würden wir im (Selbst)mitleid zerfließen oder wir hätten uns schon alle längst umgebracht. Realitätsnähe sieht für mich anders aus...
Eines noch: Ich bin ausgebildeter Psychologe. Dennoch darf und muss ich mir schlußendlich auch ein Urteil erlauben. Ein Mörder ist und bleibt letztlich ein Mörder. Ein Tierquäler bleibt ein Tierquäler und, um wieder on topic zu kommen, ein Landwirt, der sein Güllefass im Fluss auswäscht, ist und bleibt ein Naturfrevler.
Man kann die Dinge durchaus auch zu Tode verstehen. Auch dabei bleibt ein großes Stück Realität auf der Strecke.
Nix für ungut, Kohlmeise


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Es gibt eben einfach verschiedene Ebenen, auf denen man etwas betrachten kann.

Wer den "Naturschutz" als gegeben akzeptiert, kann sich dann auch drüber unterhalten/diskutieren, in wie weit Angeln oder Angler sich mit dem Gedanken des Naturschutzes vertragen (interessante Frage weiterhin: Was verstehen die Schützer und "Naturschutz": 
In meinen Augen heutzutage die vorgeschobene Berechtigng zum Spendensammeln (von Orgaseite, nicht von Mitgliederseite..)).

Wer jedoch wie ich schon in Zweifel stellt, dass die Menschheit überhaupt die Natur schützen kann, der tut sich natürlich auch mit der Frage als solcher schwer.

Denn wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es keinen Naturschutz gibt (im Sinne, dass der Mensch/die Menschheit tatsächlich "die Natur" positiv unterstützen könnte), ist auch dier Frage des TE hier irrelevant.

In den ganzen Schutzdiskussionen geht es mir persönlich darum darzustellen, dass die Natur keinen Schutz von oder vor Menschen braucht, sondern sich der Menschen entledigen wird, wenn es nötig erscheint.

Als momentan lebender Mensch mit entsprechenden Interessen (Angeln), der auch unter dem öffentlichen Druck der spendensammelnden Schützerlobby leidet, geht es mir auch darum, die falschen Ansätze unmd die Heuchelei der Schützer aufzuzeigen, welche immer wieder versuchen sich als die moralisch/ethisch "besseren Menschen" darzustellen und die daraus das Recht für sich ableiten, anderen vorzuschreiben wie sie zu leben haben (hat ein bisschen was von "am deutschen Wesen muss die Welt genesen..".)...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben einfach verschiedene Ebenen, auf denen man etwas betrachten kann.


Richtig.
Und während ihr hier die philosophischen Tiefen des pseudo-anthropogenen Naturschutzes ergründet, ziehe ich jetzt wieder los und mache "Naturschutz" - indem ich wieder nen Haufen Gewässer begutachte und schützenswerte Arten + Lebensräume entdecke. 

Denn wenn erst gar keiner nachguckt, was wir eigentlich noch haben, dann gibt es für euch ja keine Diskussionsgrundlage mehr (denn wenn niemand weiß, ob etwas selten und damit vielleicht gefährdet ist oder nicht...).
Und Nein, ich mache das nicht mit Spendengeldern.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Und während ihr hier die philosophischen Tiefen des pseudo-anthropogenen Naturschutzes ergründet, ziehe ich jetzt wieder los und mache "Naturschutz" - indem ich wieder nen Haufen Gewässer begutachte und schützenswerte Arten + Lebensräume entdecke.




#6 
Viel Spaß dabei, kann heute leider kaum das Büro verlassen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> #6
> Viel Spaß dabei, kann heute leider kaum das Büro verlassen.


Bürozeit ist bei mir = Winterzeit. Jetzt ist Saison... ich bin dann ma wech!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> (denn wenn niemand weiß, ob etwas selten und damit vielleicht gefährdet ist oder nicht...).


Ist doch kein Problem:
Es gab schon immer Arten (Fauna und Flora) die selten waren, am aussterben oder ausgestorben sind - das hat die Natur noch nie gejuckt...

Dann gabs eben neue Arten..

Das wird auch so bleiben....

Ob die neue Zusammensetzung der Arten den Menschen gefällt oder dient, ist dabei die Frage.

Genau deswegen sage ich ja, man kann die Natur nicht schützen, die richtet sich das selbst - Man kann nur den Menschen entweder vor der Natur schützen (wollen) oder die Natur den Wünschen der Menschen gemäß umgestalten (wollen! Was angesichts dessen, dass kein Mensch ide Zusammenhänge wirklich versteht) eh zum scheitern verurteilt ist.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich konkrete Arbeit wie hier von FF nicht schätze!!


----------



## Tobi94 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung mit dem vermüllten Angelplatz gemacht:
Am Rhein-Herne-Kanal in Essen....Da liegen die Dendrobena-Dosen und die Taschentücher neben den meterlangen angelschnüren...Tote Barsche verwesen im Gebüsch vorsich hin.....


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Also werd ich mein Verhalten so einrichten das die Natur für meinen Zweck intakt bleibt. Ist zwar puer Egoismus , aber wenn ich die Natur für meinen Bedarf nutzen will , muß ich sie auch schützen..


 
Wollte ja eigentlich in diesem Sportfischerforum gar nichts mehr schreiben - aber da ich den Trööt erstellt habe, hab ich mal reingeschaut. An und für sich sinnige und stimmige Meinungen, trotzdem werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, das Naturschutz und Nachhaltigkeit eher was für älter Semester wie ich (45) ist. Eigentlich unverständlich - ICH könnte ohne große moralische Probleme "Flatrat-Angeln"... Ob ich die jetzt esse oder wieder reinschmeiße - ist doch sowas von egal...

Problem ist eher ein anderes: Als Nassrasierer muß ich jeden Morgen in den Spiegel gucken.

Ich hab oben an Gunners Zitat gestellt, das Ding passt sowas auf den Punkt, besser geht es gar nicht!:vik:

Irgendein zuständiger Mod wird dies lesen, und meiner Bitte nachkommen, mich einfach restlos hier zu entfernen...

Der Liebe Gott schuf die Guten und die Bösen und zum Angeln die Friseusen.

War immer schön hier... 

Schade

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Hi Stefan,

Bevor deiner Bitte nachgekommen wird...........

Werd dich als angenhmen Diskusionspartner in Erinnerung behalten.
Hoffe das man sich irgendwo wieder liest....


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

@Forellenzemmel,Wie,du willst dich hier verpissen und kampflos,vielleicht irgendwelchen
Heulsusen und Angepaßten ,das Feld überlassen!
Bin ich absolut dagegen!Mir haben deine Beiträge immer sehr gefallen,denn es war oft recht erfrischend,die Meinung eines "Nicht Angepaßten" zu vernehmen,dazu noch
von einiger Substanz und meist gegen den allgemeinen "Dumpfbackentrend"
Das "Warum" interessiert mich,es wäre nett,mir mal ne PN zu
schreiben!

Taxidermist


----------



## Rosi (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Genau @Forellenzemmel, mir haben deine realistischen Beiträge auch sehr gefallen. Mach weiter damit! Zwischen schreiben und tun bestehen eh meistens himmelweite Unterschiede. Oder denkt hier jemand die Ferkel würden im AB zugeben, daß sie die alten Zeitungen und Madendosen ständig am Wasser vergessen? Oder untermaßige Fische verwerten, oder....

Oft kommen schon dolle Zweifel an der Aussage, wie innig die Angler mit der Natur umgehen. Besonders wenn sie dann gleich am Strand grillen, oder braune Meerforellen fix in ihren Kofferraum schleppen.

*Die Angler*, damit steht und fällt so eine verbindliche Aussage. Die Angler sind sehr verschieden. Der große Teil nimmt die Natur bewußt wahr, gestaltet die Teiche, sorgt für Nachwuchs, verhält sich nachhaltig. Doch auffälliger sind die schlechten Beispiele, die es zweifellos gibt.

Blos warum willst du die Regeln von den Mods aufstellen lassen? Fang einfach selbst an und es kommen bestimmt noch einige Anregungen dazu.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

@Forellenzemmel
Von mir hast du ja schon eine PN bekommen.
Wäre doch schade, wenn eine kritische Stimme sich beugen würde. Also schlaf nochmal drüber!
:m


----------



## Blechkate (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Hallo,
meiner Meinung nach muss man Naturschutz und angeln strikt trennen. Natürlich kann ein Angler wenn er nicht gerade angelt auch ein Naturschützer sein genauso wie ein Naturschützer auch angeln kann nur beim angeln betreibe ich keinen Naturschutz. 
Bevor ich mit der Angelei begonnen habe, war ich begeisterter Paddler. Ich habe mich immer rücksichtsvoll gegenüber der Natur verhalten und meine Rastplätze sauber hinterlassen. Heute entnehme ich Fische aus dem Gewässer auf dem ich früher nur gepaddelt bin. An meinem Angelboot hängt ein Aussenborder.....
Wenn ich heute als Angler ein Naturschützer bin, was war ich dann vorher? 
Ein anderes Beispiel. Ich setze mich morgens in mein Auto um 100km an die Ostsee zu fahren, da ich so gerne auf Meerforellen angel. Nur so zum Spass 15l Super verblasen. Wo bleibt da die Natur?
Nein, nein. Die Natur schützen wir durchs angeln nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich möchte sogar behaupten es ginge der Natur besser wenn wir alle das angeln einstellen würden. So ist es aber mit vielen Dingen des täglichen Lebens. 
Der Mensch lebt auf Kosten der Natur, und schützt sie solange er sich davon einen Vorteil verspricht.

Gruß Matthias,
ein Angler, der sich bemüht die Natur zu schützen, wenn er nicht gerade angeln ist.


----------



## Rosi (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Der Mensch lebt auf Kosten der Natur, und schützt sie solange er sich davon einen Vorteil verspricht.



#6Ja, das finde ich sehr gut formuliert. Dann kommt es noch darauf an, wann sich der Vorteil einstellen wird, was Vorstellungskraft voraussetzt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Der Mensch lebt auf Kosten der Natur, und schützt sie solange er sich davon einen Vorteil verspricht.



& Rosi:


Ein ganz entschiedenes Nein!
:g
Der Mensch schützt die Natur auch, weil er sie einfach nur schön findet, weil eine Welt ohne ein kleines Stück Wildnis einfach nur banal und langweilig wird und weil er sich an "unberührter" Natur erfreuen will. 

Ist ein bisschen die Debatte, wer von den Ordensgründern Dominikus und Benedikt nun recht hat. Der erstere, der Naturverehrung und Kontemplation lehrte oder der zweite, der lieber Sümpfe trockenlegte, frei nach dem Motto des "ora et labora".

Auf das Angeln übertragen würde die dominikanische Einstellung bedeuten, an einem einsichtigen See die Ufer zu bepflanzen, Schilfgürtel NICHT einzuschlagen u.a., auch wenn dies ein Weniger an Angelstellen zufolge hat. Möglichst viel unangetastet lassen.

Und, wem von uns gefällt eine solche Natur nicht besser als eine rein verwaltete?


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Der Mensch schützt die Natur auch, weil er sie einfach nur schön findet, weil eine Welt ohne ein kleines Stück Wildnis einfach nur banal und langweilig wird und weil er sich an "unberührter" Natur erfreuen will.


NEIN

Der Mensch schützt nur, was er als schützenswert erachtet, also in irgendeiner Weise Gewinn abzuwerfen verspricht. Sei es unberührte Natur für den Tourismus oder ein sauberer Bach für dicke Forellen. Oder einfach menschliche Lebensqualität. Neben einem Fluss der stinkt, wird man keine ordentlichen Grundstückspreise erzielen. Das wir den Schaden, den wir angerichtet haben, wieder Gut zu machen versuchen, zeugt weder von Vernunft noch von Einsicht, sondern ist blanke Panik. Denn dummerweise ist die Natur nicht auf die "Krone der Schöpfung" angewiesen, umgedreht wird ein Schuh draus. Egal was wir anstellen, das Leben auf der Erde werden wir nicht vernichten können, wohl aber unsere eigene Existenzgrundlage. Was ausstirbt, entwickelt sich neu, keine ökologische Nische bleibt ungenutzt. Aber auch wenn der Mensch dank seiner Anpassungfähigkeit viele Nischen für sich beansprucht (etliche Tierarten können davon ein Liedchen singen, freilich ein recht mißtönendes), wenn wir unsere wichtigsten Ressourcen aufbrauchen, sieht's finster aus.

  Klima, das nächste Thema. Der Natur ist es sch...egal, ob das durchschnittliche Jahresmittel bei 15 oder 25 Grad Celsius liegt. Alleine dem Menschen wird's unbehaglich.
Die Klimaerwärmung wäre uns noch egal (können wir doch Heizkosten sparen), wären da nicht die Dürreperioden, die uns die Nahrungsmittel kosten oder die daraus resultierenden Stürme, die Schäden in Milliardenhöhe verursachen. Das Leben hat schon etliche Kalt- und Warmzeiten überstanden, der Mensch als Art nicht. 

  Auf der großen Party der Lebens ist der Mensch erst recht spät aufgetaucht. Alles amüsierte sich prächtig, plötzlich wird Glas zerdeppert, es wird rumgepöbelt, die Luft verqualmt und die Getränke verpanscht. Wir sollten uns also nicht wundern, wenn wir wieder rausgeschmissen werden. Komplexitätskrise, Ende aus, wieder eine Art weniger.
Solange der Mensch als Art nicht von seinem Materialismus abrückt (und das wird er nicht), ist Naturschutz nichts weiter als eine Art, unser schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen und mehr oder weniger für die Katz (nichtdestotrotz ist er lobenswert). 
  So traurig wie es klingt, aber Mutter Erde hat sich schon die Stiefel angezogen, mit denen sie den Menschen ins Aus kicken will. Ob wir das Ruder noch herumreißen können? Keine Ahnung, aber wir werden das glücklicherweise auch nicht mehr erfahren, unsere Kinder wohl auch nicht mehr, aber für unsere Enkel und Urenkel möchte ich die Hand nicht ins Feuer legen...


----------



## gründler (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Gebe mein vorredner recht,bloß Wann es passiert weiß niemand!

Die Natur hohlt sich das was sie brauch und will,der Mensch ist nur geduldet oder besser gesagt ein Staubkorn im ganzen System.Und eines tages wird der Staubkorn von der Natur weggefegt,so wie andere Lebewesen vor uns auch  einfach verschwanden.

lg


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Hallo,
da der TE m.M. nach mal wieder einen "Povokationströöt" gegen Karpfenangler gestartet hat wollte ich mich eigentlich nicht äußern.
ABER Angeln und Naturschutz gehört für mich untrennbar zusammen, viele Angler wissen oft gar nicht was ihr Verein alles in puncto Naturschutz macht!
Mein Verein hat ne eigene Naturschutzgruppe mit zig Mitgliedern, jedes Jahr wird ein großer Teil der Vereinsbeiträge für "Pflege- und Erhaltungsmassnahmen" ausgegeben, es gibt zig Arbeitseinsätze, da wirs Müll gesammelt (bei uns ist der Anteil an ANglermüll eher gering!), Brutkästen aufgestellt, Vogel- und Laichschutzgebiete eingerichtet, Gewässerproben entnommen und sofort auf Veränderungen reagiert, es gibt eine "Auslese" beim Fischbesatz, z.B. nur Wildkarpfen, keine Regenbogenforellen, usw.usw.
Ich möchte nicht wissen wie so manches Gewässer "zustehen" würde wenn nicht von einem Angelverein "betreut" würde, ich sehe es doch an diversen "öffentlichen" Gewässer.:v
Es mag viele ANgler geben die da nix mit am Hut haben, aber sie tragen oft auch ihren Teil dazu bei, indirekt durch ihren Vereinsbeitrag.
Ich persönlich hätte ein Problem damit wenn ich in Vereinen wäre die eigentlich nur große Forellenpuffs sind und wo´s nur um`s Fangen und Vereinsfeste geht.
Und nebenbei, wenn einem Angler die Natur am Ar... vorbeigeht, dann hat er nix am Wasser zu suchen, dann kann er von mir aus zu Hause bleiben und am Computer Angelspielchen zocken...|gr:

@TE
Ich verstehe nicht was ANgelart und AUsrüstung mit Naturschutz zu tun haben, ist ein ANgler der weniger Ausrüstung zum Wasser schleppt mehr Naturschützer als andere oder wie soll ich das verstehen!?|kopfkrat#d

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Ich behaupte aus pragmatischer und weniger tiefgründiger oder philosophischer Sicht, das Angeln und Naturschutz sehr wohl was miteinander zu tun haben und miteinander vereinbar sind.
Gewässer sind nicht selten ein Publikumsmagnet.
Ob Wassersportler, Wochenendtouristen, Griller, Angler, Spaziergänger, alle finden sie sich gerne am Gewässer ein.
Das ist so, wird wohl immer so sein und lässt sich realistisch gesehen kaum verhindern.
Das bedeutet aber auch eine Belastung für die Natur: Wild, Vögel, Reptilien, Amphibien, Fische etc. werden in ihrem Lebensraum gestört, Pflanzen(geschützte u. ungeschützte Arten) werden zertreten, angepinkelt, vollgeschissen usw., dazu kommen Unmengen an sorglos, unbedacht weggeworfenem Müll, der gerade überall landet wo man ihn hinzuwerfen vermochte.
Wenn das irgendeiner der genannten Personen, die regelmäßig ein Gewässer aufsuchen, den Müll wieder wegräumt, Hecken & Sträucher anpflanzt, Nistkästen aufhängt und der Jugend eine bessere Einstellung zur Natur vermittelt, dann doch wohl am ehesten der Angler.
Und wenn überhaupt einer dieser Personen, vor diesem Hintergrund, etwas mit Naturschutz am Hut hat, dann erst Recht: der Angler!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> NEIN
> Der Mensch schützt nur, was er als schützenswert erachtet, also in irgendeiner Weise Gewinn abzuwerfen verspricht. Sei es unberührte Natur für den Tourismus oder ein sauberer Bach für dicke Forellen. Oder einfach menschliche Lebensqualität. Neben einem Fluss der stinkt, wird man keine ordentlichen Grundstückspreise erzielen. Das wir den Schaden, den wir angerichtet haben, wieder Gut zu machen versuchen, zeugt weder von Vernunft noch von Einsicht, sondern ist blanke Panik.
> Auf der großen Party der Lebens ist der Mensch erst recht spät aufgetaucht. Alles amüsierte sich prächtig, plötzlich wird Glas zerdeppert, es wird rumgepöbelt, die Luft verqualmt und die Getränke verpanscht. Wir sollten uns also nicht wundern, wenn wir wieder rausgeschmissen werden. Komplexitätskrise, Ende aus, wieder eine Art weniger.
> Solange der Mensch als Art nicht von seinem Materialismus abrückt (und das wird er nicht), ist Naturschutz nichts weiter als eine Art, unser schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen und mehr oder weniger für die Katz (nichtdestotrotz ist er lobenswert).


 

Das ist reiner Utilitarismus. Nach der selben Logik könnte man jedes menschliche "Gefühl" wie Liebe, Mitgefühl usw. als rein zweckgebunden ansehen. Dann hat man plötzlich keine Liebe mehr, sondern nur noch den Fortpflanzungsgedanken |rolleyes.
Klar spielt auch der Drang eine Rolle, seine Gene weitergeben zu wollen, aber ist da nicht auch noch ein Stückchen mehr?

Wilde Natur sehe ich nicht als eine "Gewinn" an. Sie hat keinen "Nutzen" für mich. Eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Vielleicht werde ich in ihr nämlich gefressen....

Naturschutz heißt ja nunmal nicht zwingend, entstandene Schäden reparieren zu wollen. Er kann auch im besten Sinne des Worts "bewahrend" sein. 
Dass die Natur auf den Menschen NICHT angewiesen ist, ist grundlegend und deshalb auch gar nicht erwähnenswert. Das ist mir aber in der kleinen Zeitspanne, die ich hier verbringen darf, auch recht egal.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



> Nach der selben Logik könnte man jedes menschliche "Gefühl" wie Liebe, Mitgefühl usw. als rein zweckgebunden ansehen. Dann hat man plötzlich keine Liebe mehr, sondern nur noch den Fortpflanzungsgedanken


Sind sie auch, denn die meisten Menschen sind zum Altruismus (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altruismus) gar nicht fähig. Selbst die "Liebe" ist nur eine chemische Reaktion im Körper, um einen kompatiblen Geschlechtspartner auf längere Zeit an sich zu binden. Also zweckgebunden. 
Ich gehe sogar so weit, zu behaupten, das die wenigen, die bereit sind sich zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit bedingunglos selbst aufzugeben, wohl schon die nächste Stufe der menschlichen Evolution erstiegen haben. Allerdings entwickelt sich die Menscheit so nicht weiter, denn wer sich für andere opfert, kann sich ja nicht fortpflanzen und diese Eigenschaft weitergeben. Und eine Mutter, die sich für ihre Kinder opfert, handelt wiederum nicht altruistisch, denn sie will ja ihre Kinder und damit ihre eigenen Gene schützen.

Und ja, das ist reiner Utilitarismus. Denn der einzelne Mensch mag zu Gefühlen fähig sein, die Menschheit als Ganzes leider nicht. Im sozialen Gefüge ist jeder nur darauf bedacht, wie er seinen eigenen Status verbessern kann. 
"Kaum kann er stehen in seinem Gitterbett, weiß er schon ganz genau wie man nach seiner Schwester tritt."
Besser als Fendrich kann man das wohl nicht beschreiben.
In der Schule geht es weiter, zieht sich durch's Berufsleben und macht auch vor der Familie nicht Halt. Das Leben ist ein ständiger Kampf um Rangpositionen und Ressourcen, der in unseren Zeiten eigentlich unnötig wäre. "Mein Haus, mein Auto, mein Boot." alles nur Gerangel um einen Rang im sozialen Gefüge. 
Und über allem steht die Fortpflanzung, das hast du ganz richtig erkannt. Nun ist es ja so, das Schönheit immer wieder mit genetischer Gesundheit asoziiert wird, die schönsten Menschen sind immer die begehrtesten Geschschlechtspartner und je höher man im sozialen Gefüge steht, desto eher lassen sich körperliche Unzulänglichkeiten ausblenden. Warum wohl hat Anna Nicole Smith mit 26 Jahren einen 89-jährigen geheiratet?#d Mit Liebe hatte das sicher nix zu tun...

 Wenn die Menscheit wirklich altruistisch handeln würde, würden wir Überschüsse, ohne nach den Kosten zu fragen, an weniger Begüterte verteilen. Allerdings würden die dann wieder zu sozial gleichgestellten, was wiederum die Anzahl der potentiellen Geschlechtspartner erhöhen würde. 
Also doch nicht altruistisch...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Borg (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

@ Alcedo

#6#6#r......sehr gutes Posting, sehe ich exakt genauso!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Sooo, hier muss und kann man einsteigen:
:m



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Sind sie auch, denn die meisten Menschen sind zum Altruismus (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altruismus) gar nicht fähig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Backfire (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

die menschheit an sich ist dreck, und da möchte ich mich nicht ausnehmen.
wenn man nur für 10min. überlegt, was auf unserer erde alles schief läuft, möchte man vor wut schreiend gegen die wand laufen.l

mfg Backi


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Tag zusammen,

irgendwas hat die zuständigen Mods wohl davon abgehalten meiner Bitte nach Löschung meiner "Forenzemmel" -Persönlichkeit nachzukommen... Auch wenn das AB von vielen Mitgliedern (Werbeeinnahmen sind bei 10 Leuten weniger als bei Zehntausend) lebt, sollte sich die Administration mal Gedanken machen, son Knöpfchen zum Selbstentfernen einzurichten. 

Vielen Dank überigens für alle PN`s, mein Postfach ist fast übergelaufen - Antwort kommt!#h

Und da ich ja immer noch in diesem Forum bin und dies mein erstellter Thread ist möchte ich zwei exemplarische Beiträge herausfischen:



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da der TE m.M. nach mal wieder einen "Povokationströöt" gegen Karpfenangler gestartet hat wollte ich mich eigentlich nicht äußern. #q#q Was soll ich gemacht haben?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gruß zurück#h




Backfire schrieb:


> die menschheit an sich ist dreck, und da möchte ich mich nicht ausnehmen.
> wenn man nur für 10min. überlegt, was auf unserer erde alles schief läuft, möchte man vor wut schreiend gegen die wand laufen.l
> 
> mfg Backi


 
Nix da - die Menscheit im allgemeinen ist NICHT Dreck... Die bemüht sich nach Kräften zu überleben und weiterzuentwickeln - erstmal nicht verwerfliches dran... Zumindest hier, beim Thema Angeln, kann man sich über Auswüchse austauschen und versuchen diese abzumildern - wenn von meinen vielen Beiträgen auch nur 1% was verstanden hat, ist es ein Erfolg - kein persönlicher, aber ein Erfolg.

Bevor jetzt Admin Thomas mal wieder herkommt - ist eh Wurscht, der Natur ist es auch völlig gleich, sowas von kackenegal... - wir wissen es doch jetzt, und zwar seit langem!


Ich persönlich seh mich in erster Linie als Fischwirt (keine Sorge, zwei gepachte Tümpel) und dann irgendwann auch mal als Angler. Und zwischen erster und zweiter Linie kommen einem diverse Überblicke - die ein Relaeser niemals auch nur annähernd erfahren kann.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Hi Forellenzemmel!

Schön, dass du mal reinschaust!
Bleibst du jetzt auch wieder???
|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Bleibst du jetzt auch wieder???
> |kopfkrat


Ich war nie weg - meiner Bitte nach Löschung wurde nicht nachgekommen...

Das ich an nichts mehr teilgenommen habe, ist ein anders Ding... DAS kann ich selber steuern|wavey:.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Uff, 

hab grad mal nachgeforscht... Es gibt tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit seinen Account hier zu löschen. Scheinbar kann auch nicht irgendein Mod einen löschen. Voraussetzung ist eher eine PN an Admin Thomas.

Find ich eigentlich erstaunlich, Thomas hat hier einiges geschrieben und wohl auch das ein oder andere gelesen, das er ausgerechnet meinen Löschwunsch übersehen hat...

Sei es drum - ich hab den Dienstweg nicht eingehalten|supergri - und wieder einer mehr im AB! Freut die Werbekunden!#6

Stefan


----------



## Eur0 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

Naben Leuts....

Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?
Mal meinen Text zur Tippen!

Ich betreue 2 Teiche (Zuchtteiche) in einem Naturschutzgebiet.
Leider bin ich als Angler über Die Schwarzangler dort mehr als SAUER!
Das sie dort Angeln, kann ich noch übersehen da z.z nicht wirrklich Besetzt wurde.
Aber: Da werden bergeweise abgerissen schnüre liegengelassen bzw ins wasser geschmissen sodas es bereits vorkam das sich ein Schwan drin verfing #q
Des weiteren werden die Bretter vom Mönch gezogen und ??? mitgenommen... zumindest unauffindbar.
Und vom restmüll und Feuerstellen mitten im Wald will ich gar ned erst reden.

Schade um alle Sorgsamen Angler (betrifft mich ja auch) Aber in Naturschutzgebieten sollte mann generell ANGELN Verbieten.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Eur0 schrieb:


> Aber in Naturschutzgebieten sollte mann generell ANGELN Verbieten.


 
Hmm, warum?? Wenn jeder dort "vernüftig" angeln würde, seh ich kein Problem! Einhalten der Schutzzeiten und Schonmaße, alles waidgerecht, ist doch klasse in so einem Naturschutzgebiet.
Die von Dir angesprochenen Schwarzangler sind wohl äußerst störend, aber ein Verbot hilft da gar nicht weiter - die kommen trotzdem... genauso wie die Relaeser, welche rechtlich ungefähr gleich mit den Schwarzanglern stehen.

Aber die Feuerstellen stammen wohl eher von Kiddys die dort den ersten Zungenkuss oder weiteres geprobt haben... 

es ist eher untypisch für Schwarzangler sich am geplündertem Gewässer häuslich niederzulassen, die haben meist Schiss.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ollek (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

|bigeyes hey hey Stefan laß leben und machen, was willste dich denn hier so sang und klanglos verabschieden?

Es gibt immer Leute die verstehen was du sagen willst und es gibt immer welche die das nicht tun. Jetzt gleich den Aufstand deswegen proben halte ich für vermessen.

Bleib wie de bist und gut hat.#g

gruss


----------



## L-TownPlayer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*

[FONT=&quot]an sollte doch echt mal nach denken sich ne wurm oder Maden Büchse zu zulegen dann bleibt der meiste Müll zu hause da ich gerade von einem schönen See komme kann ich das mal wieder nur betätigen

nun gut also bin auf dem späten Nachmittag angekommen schöne stelle dachte ich mir gut 
angel ausgepackt und ab aus Höcker da glotze ich so ins Wasser und dachte mir ohh hier ist vor kurzen ne Horde Japaner lang gerannt naja Pfennige ins Wasser schmeißen soll ja Glück bringen 

nix da Pfennige 
ich den Kescher raus geholt und sage und schreibe knapp 30 Bierdeckel eine Bier Marke 
ja ja da soll noch einer sagen Korbmacher rettet den Regenwald 

und was ist mit unseren Seen an die denkt wohl keiner 

mal ehrlich ist es denn so schwer mal ne Mülltüte ans Wasser mit zu nehmen und sein Dreck dort rein zu schmeiße und wieder mit nach Hause zu nehmen 

genauso kann ich das nicht verstehen wenn sich einer nen feuer macht um sich Watt ins Gesicht zu hauen es auch wieder zu löschen wenn er geht 
aber ne da wird noch nen halbes Telefonbuch in die Glut gehauen[/FONT]

mfg Chris

p.s ne 100ter rolle mülltüten gibt es bei mir gratis einfach ne PN porto zahlt ihr


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angler und Naturschutz - passt das zusammen?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Ich war nie weg - meiner Bitte nach Löschung wurde nicht nachgekommen...








So einfach kommst Du uns nicht davon. Da musst Du Dich schon ein wenig mehr anstrengen. 

Solltest Du aber nicht.


----------

